# Can this west wind stop us??



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Last couple days have been extremely atypical for southeast Louisiana in July. This is normally the dog days of summer, but it seems a bit more like March! The persistent west wind has limited us quite a bit but we are still making it work. The last couple days we worked on the redfish and today we got back on the trout. The redfish bite has been weird for about 3 days....out of the blue, because before that it was taking candy from a baby. However late yesterday we tried something different and it was ON! Hopefully we uncovered the new pattern. 
Today we had trout clients and delivered. The wind made it tough but we worked it out finding good water and protection. The wind eased as the morning went and the bite excellerated. Mostly caught on live shrimp but also caught quite a few on the matrix shad in shrimp creole. 
Great start to our week!! Give Jodie a call to get on the books 504-912-7021 www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Dang, you must of been throwing to the East,. Nice haul!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Lol*



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Dang, you must of been throwing to the East,. Nice haul!


 How did you know?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Capt.Brandon said:


> How did you know?


Only a rookie would throw in a strong wind. lol

If I get a Louisiana trip together I'll give you a bump.


----------

